# Gettin' Work Done! 2010 - Stay Together VR6 Year



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

2010 will hopefully be the year where I can have a complete engine outlast the season. Going on number 3 this time, I may have finally learned my lesson about playing with higher compression, boost, and no real accurate way of monitoring detonation. 
For those that don't remember, 2009 went a little like this.....
Mid March, fired up the VR6 engine for the first time with the turbo setup installed. Ohhhh happy day!







Beated around at 10psi for about 3 months (mind you, stock 68,000 mile engine). Well, mid June she had enough and called it quits upon leaving a stop light with a little spirit. 
Owie!
























Well, when it dies you must rebuild. Rebuild I did! ....sorta.
Decided to pain the IC pipes and intake manifold black to help dissipate heat, and rerouted the pipes as the PF tire was rubbing it a little. 
























Out with the old and in with the, uh, new? 70,000 mile AAA long block.








Oh boy, got to enjoy it some more, again at 10psi.







This time got it running in July and enjoyed it until about the beginning of October. 3 months the record so far!








Wrapping out third gear on the highway, racing a RS6 headgasket went boom!








As well did the rod bearings.
















Ok, I'm tired of messing around. Time to at least enjoy it for more than 1/4 of the year. 
More....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ooo i can halp!


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Gettin' Work Done! 2010 - Stay Together VR6 Year (Weiss)*

So that was 2009.... for 2010 I decided to try another approach... freshened up the old head from the original engine (#1), swapped valves from head #2, did a valve job, installed new guides and stem seals, threw a C2 Motorsports 8.5:1 head spacer, ARP head studs and a ACT 6 puck clutch kit.
Onto this season!
Grabbed another stock VR6 short block. 90,000 mile AFP block that I snagged off littlenr on the forums here. After struggling a bit to load it in my girl's Jeep the damn thing decided to fall on my leg... VR engines are heavy in case you didn't know.








Little effort...








Spacer..








Engine's out...








Reinforced fork... I'm cheap.








Count 'em, 2 down!








Fresh head...
















Car porn
































No disrespect, but C2 left a few burs after cutting the bore in the spacer... preignition is baaaaad. 
























Almost there.
















Mmmmm 60-1.








ACT 6 puck sprung clutch disc and 2,900 lb PP. 
















Cleaned up.








More to come next Tuesday... hoping to at least have the timing cover and clutch installed. 
-Bryan


_Modified by Weiss at 12:18 AM 3-3-2010_


----------



## IDP FTW (Jul 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

glad you decided to keep it! Hopefully it stays in one piece this year. Good luck with your build, I'll be watchin!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Looking good! Nice to see this coming together!


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (littlenr)*

Finally putting the spacer in! Setup looks like it coming along fine. Excellent choice in turbo








Mike


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FaelinGL)*

i usually dont get it right the first or second time either, seriously








good luck & more powa to you


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Not that it will make you feel better but I'm on my third engine too.
Nice build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

looks like its going to be fun


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

never surrender ! **** happens , engines blow , part of a performant life.
sweet setup !!!

and you said 
Decided to pain the IC pipes and intake manifold black to help dissipate heat
really? how would paint help dissipate heat ?


----------



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

low miles to blow n engine :/ My block has 250k, 0 oil burn, and I'm throwing on a SC soon, wel see how well it holds up.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_
really? how would paint help dissipate heat ? 

If he used the right paint, then it would prevent ambient heat from affecting the piping inside the engine bay.
Mike


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_
Decided to pain the IC pipes and intake manifold black to help dissipate heat
really? how would paint help dissipate heat ? 

You know I'm not sure, however, I read in a reputable book "Tips for Building a Small Block Chevy" where they mentioned that. I asked a few guys who are hardcore drag racers of that and they agree'd with that. I wasn't one to argue... plus I think it came out real nice.








Thanks for all the encouragement guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

i wonder if different colors do absorb infrareds more than others , like black does absorb the full spectrum of ligth.
i like the results too !!! i do rock black pipings on my setup too ! pic in sig


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Gettin' Work Done! 2010 - Stay Together VR6 Year (Weiss)*

check the back wheel on the turbo's hot side for demages


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Gettin' Work Done! 2010 - Stay Together VR6 Year (zwogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zwogti* »_check the back wheel on the turbo's hot side for demages

Hmm...? I don't follow. It's been fine since engine #2. That engine I destroyed through blowing the headgasket and taking out the rod bearings.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: Gettin' Work Done! 2010 - Stay Together VR6 Year (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_
Hmm...? I don't follow. It's been fine since engine #2. That engine I destroyed through blowing the headgasket and taking out the rod bearings. 

Weiss, i like what i see my friend








looks like this time around, u might bump into some good luck with these things for once...








im still messing around with EPC lights and MAF issues and all sorts of fun stuff.
ill get it right though!
i guess i still have yet to blast a piston through the back of my block....
unlike someof us!!








haha good luck dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









P.S I want videos asap!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Good lookin stuff Bryan, can't wait to see it back on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Gettin' Work Done! 2010 - Stay Together VR6 Year (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_
Weiss, i like what i see my friend








looks like this time around, u might bump into some good luck with these things for once...








im still messing around with EPC lights and MAF issues and all sorts of fun stuff.
ill get it right though!
i guess i still have yet to blast a piston through the back of my block....
unlike someof us!!








haha good luck dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









P.S I want videos asap! 

Man I hope so. I just want to enjoy the darn thing for a bit. I really miss just getting in it, turning on the heated seats and blasting down the on ramp.








I'm telling you, you need to consider giving C2 a call. I've only had a CEL on from rich cold start issues occasionally. It's been awesome! Lots of videos will pour in, trust me. I've got a Blackberry now that takes awesome videos and pics (the ones seen above).


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Good lookin stuff Bryan, can't wait to see it back on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks man! Soon.


----------



## Boost112 (May 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Weiss)*

nice....ill put this on my watched list...


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Good luck man.


----------



## littlenr (Jan 23, 2002)

*FV-QR*

get it started yet?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (littlenr)*

No, not yet. I was missing the upper chain guide, so I'm waiting from the dealer for that... that should be in Friday then I can wrap the engine up. 
Tuesday we got the lower chain and guides and tensioner on, the engine's all timed. Much easier than I had thought, just a PITA if you don't follow the steps.
Got the turbo and intake mani. on and also got to enjoy a ride in this.......



































































Oohhhhhh Tom's old VRT!







This thing is insane! 
John (current owner) took me for a ride in it... sorry about the quality, it's taken from my Blackberry.
http://s388.photobucket.com/al...n.flv
Took it back to my garage and looked it over (after getting a ClutchMaster's twin disc installed it's, if it's even related, it's now making a wining noise from the drivetrain at light throttle) and change the oil. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Bustin' out the beer bong for the Amsoil 20W-50








Dubbbbssss.... even better... VRT's.

















...and then I got my oil pan on.
Night!


_Modified by Weiss at 8:20 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_i usually dont get it right the first or second time either, seriously








good luck & more powa to you











_Quote, originally posted by *VOLKS-MAN* »_Not that it will make you feel better but I'm on my third engine too.
Nice build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i have to say that i am in the same boat as these two guys








got my Summit order BTW, will call you when i need more, it always happens LOL.
Aaron


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vortechMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vortechMK3* »_

i have to say that i am in the same boat as these two guys








got my Summit order BTW, will call you when i need more, it always happens LOL.
Aaron


Good deal, man! I need pics of what I sold you.


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*

ok.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vortechMK3)*

sweet !!!!

hey btw i really like the Chrysler's licence plate


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

lol yeah, the van doesn't mess around. We're trying real hard to get it in the 11's this year.


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Weiss)*

looking awsome man. I hope you get things to stay together all year. I am not looking forward to replacing multiple engines a year either but what can you do.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (misc.motorsports)*

in my defense that was stock inj, trap 100+ with a sc 8v & 12v
imo the HG & turbo eff changes should solve your problems
do you know how much harder it is to break a motor on e85


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*

why break a motor IN on corn?
for my new motor, we are going to run it in on the dyno with regular old c-16, get it broke in, rings seated, on our regular tune. then we will swap injectors and fuel, add some and start tuning....
i have always been a fan of break-in the motor on the setup you know was good.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Dealership ordered the wrong part Tuesday. Lower chain guide instead of the wanted upper guide. Went ahead and put the engine in time and got the upper chain on.
Got the cover and oil pan on and the flywheel. I was hoping to have the engine and trans. in however, while installing the lower timing cover the elastic band holding tension on the rear main seal popped off inside the pan! Drop the pan and the 87 bolts that hold it on. >







That set us back quite a bit and couldn't get it done. 
Going back Friday to pick up the guide and installing the upper cover. I'll spin it over a few times to make damn sure it's timed right before I throw it together. Get the clutch and PP on and trans then hopefully call it a day. 
My only concern is the clutch fork. I had my buddy weld it but he used 5/8" thick steel and when the TOB is angled too far it sits too deep and wont make full contact with the PP. I'm just hoping it doesnt need to extend out too much causing the TOB to pivot at such a great angle. We'll see....
More on Friday... Pics coming soon.
OK pics..


























_Modified by Weiss at 10:59 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: (Weiss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weiss* »_My only concern is the clutch fork. I had my buddy weld it but he used 5/8" thick steel and when the TOB is angled too far it sits too deep and wont make full contact with the PP. I'm just hoping it doesnt need to extend out too much causing the TOB to pivot at such a great angle. We'll see....


I hope I'm wrong, but I believe the thickness of that reinforcement plate is going to be trouble. IIRC, there isn't much room between the fork and the pressure plate throughout the fork's travel. Just be sure to prove it all out before you put the whole works back in the car. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (BLSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLSport* »_
I hope I'm wrong, but I believe the thickness of that reinforcement plate is going to be trouble. IIRC, there isn't much room between the fork and the pressure plate throughout the fork's travel. Just be sure to prove it all out before you put the whole works back in the car. Best of luck to you.









I'm going to have my buddy redo it and machine it down a bit and open the pocket for the TOB a tad larger. 
What a PITA this has been...
Last night I go to wrap it up. I start putting on the upper timing cover and it doesn't seal up to the head. It will if I pull it with the lower bolts but it just didnt feel right. I had to take it all back down to relieve the tension off the back side of the chain towards the tensioner guide. I was able to get the lower cover back on without dropping the pan, thank god. 
So that leaves us at today. 
This never gets old.


































Clutch and PP all secured. Not sure why ACT claimed to use a G60 flywheel only. 
















That's all I got done this weekend. 








Hoping to have the fork done by Tuesday so I can drop it back in. I'm in no hurry this time as it's not my only car any more. Just taking my time to make sure I've got it right.
-Bryan


_Modified by Weiss at 11:56 PM 3-20-2010_


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

good luck this time


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vortechMK3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vortechMK3* »_why break a motor IN on corn?
for my new motor, we are going to run it in on the dyno with regular old c-16, get it broke in, rings seated, on our regular tune. then we will swap injectors and fuel, add some and start tuning....
i have always been a fan of break-in the motor on the setup you know was good.

well good sir, sarcasm or not, i finally got out & noticed the lead additives in race gas plaque up the engine & cause detonation when ran with alcohol octane additives temporarily. just read "tuner"'s post
What is known is the action of the metallics is catalytic in nature and isn’t wholly dependant upon the metallic just being in the fuel. The anti-knock behavior in not fully developed until the engine is run long enough to build up a deposit of the metallic on the chamber walls, valves and piston crown. During the combustion process the pro self-ignition, hence pro-knock, radicals are thought to be more likely to form in the cooler boundary layer at the chamber surfaces. It is apparent the metallic deposits act to hinder the formation of the pro-knock radicals because the anti knock behavior continues after changing to an un-leaded fuel until the layer of additive is gone from the chamber surfaces.
http://www.theturboforums.com/...661.0
sorry to jack, but where else was i supposed to put it


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*

Did a lot yesterday. 
Mike from our local Eurovagen's car club redid my clutch fork. Took a little off the top and opened the hole for the TOB a bit more.
















BTW the ACT TOB didnt clip onto the fork very well so I went back to the stock one which was in good shape still. 
Got the transmission butted up. 








It's in! Giggidy.
































And the guard dog... 









This is all I have left.









That and all the plumbing and wire everything up. 
Hoping to have it started Friday.


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
well good sir, sarcasm or not, blah blah technical blah blah that i do not even want to focus on (to save space







) 

i wasnt being sarcastic. i will explain my point further in more detail. and i dont even know WTF you were saying, i had a long day at work today so i dont even want to see all that.
when breaking in a BRAND NEW MOTOR, why would you want to try and TUNE the motor at the same time? too much fuel and wash down rings. too lean, blah blah.
my point was that i am tuned right now for 1000cc injectors on C-16. 
in the future i will be running 1600cc injectors on E85. 
i have a brand new motor that i personally have over $10k into the block/head. 
i am not going to risk the break-in of said motor on the new fueling setup. 
i will keep it simple, use the tune already in place that is fueling-perfect, and then switch to corn after the break-in. 
does that make sense?
if i try to break it in on corn now, i will have to be messing with AFR's as well.... and one less thing to worry about is just that, one less thing. the only way i would break in a motor on E85 was if my TUNE was already DONE FOR E85. sure they "SAY" that its ~30% more fuel, but why just add more to the already important step?
sorry for sidetracking, i felt it was needed to clarify....


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Wish me luck guys. We're going to start it tonight. 


_Modified by Weiss at 8:58 AM 3-28-2010_


----------



## vortechMK3 (Feb 11, 2010)

*FV-QR*

get'r done


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

have fun !!!








hey , btw , is this clutch fork mod really needed? related to the upgraded clutch i guess. i never seen bent forks before but i havent saw everything yet lol


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

I'm also interested in seeing how the modified clutch fork performs








going to have mine welded up some time this week and your pics will definatly help with the guesstimation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misc.motorsports (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (dub_slug)*

looking good man. hope she runs well for ya.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (dub_slug)*

Got it running last night. No real issues so far. Going back over Friday to retorque the head studs. Still gotta remove a broken lock carrier bolt (damn rookies), drive it around for about 50 miles, change the oil and paint the intercooler pipes. 
http://qik.com/video/CCBCA170B...108D4
I'm the one wearing the blue hoodie with the drop light. 

_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_have fun !!!








hey , btw , is this clutch fork mod really needed? related to the upgraded clutch i guess. i never seen bent forks before but i havent saw everything yet lol

With a heavier pressure plate than stock a lot of guys are running into problems of bending them. 


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_slug* »_I'm also interested in seeing how the modified clutch fork performs








going to have mine welded up some time this week and your pics will definatly help with the guesstimation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Worked out great so far. Drove it in and out of the garage with no problems.



_Modified by Weiss at 10:44 AM 3-30-2010_


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

i gonna weld mine as well since i have it off for now .


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

Been driving it for about 350 miles so far. Drives great and the boost comes on and pulls very strong all the way to 7,000. Can't wait to grab VAGCom and start turning it up!
Only problem with it, which I think I need a throttle body alignment, when I'm cruising and give it half throttle and quickly let off you can feel the power surge and come back on then it goes back to decel. I'm thinking the throttle blade wants to kick back open and then figures it out and shuts it like I had commanded.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*

awesome! sounds good too








cant wait to get mine running!!!!!


----------



## OneEight60 (May 22, 2008)

Did that rattle go away that was in your video? looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (OneEight60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneEight60* »_Did that rattle go away that was in your video? looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah it went away within 10 minutes of idling. She's been running sound as a pound for the past 3 weeks. Only giving me fits with the throttle and the occasional vacuum leak. The PS reservoir is rubbing one of my lines and I have yet to relocate it.


----------



## OneEight60 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (Weiss)*

nice that's what i was hoping to here im starting mine next week and got the jitters about it


----------



## onebdgti (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (OneEight60)*

What type and what size is that intercooler? It looks like it fits good behind your bumper.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (onebdgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OneEight60* »_nice that's what i was hoping to here im starting mine next week and got the jitters about it

Excellent! Good luck. Don't worry it only gets easier. Let me know if you have any questions. 

_Quote, originally posted by *onebdgti* »_What type and what size is that intercooler? It looks like it fits good behind your bumper.

It's a bar and plate unit from some Ebay company. Thank you. I want to upgrade and use a better flowing one and would like to go bigger. This one resembles a tube type with how the end of the core is finished. It has very small aluminum plate that is channeled out of the entry holes. It has lots of restrictions in it.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Weiss said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *vortechMK3* »_
> 
> i have to say that i am in the same boat as these two guys
> 
> ...


ok then.

log fuel pressure with an electronic sender....











and FWIW, i did the switch to E-85 last week. car fired up and idled fine for 1680cc injectors. but it was running 9.9 - 10.1 AFR so i shut it down. i was still on the C-16/1000's tune. spent about 3 hrs with Kevin (lugnuts) cleaning up the idle and getting some preliminary tuning/AFR work done before the dyno. really cuts down on roller time. 

and Weiss, 615 AWHP @ 32-ish psi in 3rd gear @ 8500. low boost, and after only 6 pulls.

have not put on the fuel filter yet, but i will. this coming week.

hope i didnt sidetrack you too bad


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

was this before or after the motor popped. I popped my HG as well. I hope my rod bearings are good


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

That spacer was installed after the engine popped. I sold the car a little after this thread and AFAIK its been running fine. I think it's somewhere in SC?


----------

